# harmonic balancer



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

I realized the new engine I have has a differant harmonic balancer both engines are pontiac 400's is it possible they are compatible in other words can I take the balancer and the bottom pulley off of my old engine and put it on the new one???:confused


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The older engines had 8 bolt water pumps, 67 and prior, and newer ones have 11 bolt pumps. The balancer is also different based on the pump. You just have to have the timing cover, water pump and balancer for whichever one you use. I'm going to put my 66 8 bolt setup on my 75 400 when I get it back together. The old balancer is a 2 piece.


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

thats what I think the old balancer is 2 peices there is the one you need a puller to get off its significately thinner than the new one then the pulley goes on then I think a spacer or washer then what looks like the rest off the balancer then the bolts so if you take the actual part that you need a pulley for and the second peice and measured they are just about as thick as the new balancer both engines have 8 hole water pumps


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

what kind of grease should I use on the balancer part that slides into the engine


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Any grease or lube should work on the front of the crank. I oiled the balancer snout outer to help the front seal.

Here's a couple pics showing the difference between a 8 and 11 bolt cover. The 11 bolt uses the big bolts through the water pump, while the 8 bolt has them recessed. 








This is a 70 and 66 cover, I don't know if the 68 is different.








This is where the seals go, in the little buckets, I just figured this out, lol.. 1 bucket is missing.


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

that brings up another question after putting the seals in the buckets the divider plates go in now do you use only the provided gasket or do most use permatex also. someone may have changed the setup at one time on my new engine but it defenately has an 8 hole pump I just bought one of those flow kooler pumps and stainless plates


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I used gaskets and permatex, but my divider plate was really pitted. If yours is new, I would try it without sealer. I'm not sure what year they went from 8 to 11 bolts, I thought someone told me 66 or 67, may have been later. I just looked at my gasket set, it said 64-79, but they included both pump gaskets, so no help.
If you bought the new pump for a 68, then 68 it is, my mistake.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I only use the permatex in small dabs around the gasket to hold it in place, but not necessarily to seal it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I only use the permatex in small dabs around the gasket to hold it in place, but not necessarily to seal it.


I use gasket adhesive to hold the gasket in place, permatex seams and corners. I don't permatex gaskets on, but as stated, the divider plate and cover are pitted.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

PERMATEX MAKES A SEALER CALLED 'RIGHT STUFF' THIS IS THE ****!
wipe surfaces with brake clean first. I live by it! its somewhat similar as the GM factory sealer but WAY better!


----------

